# The most Beautiful Tool Chest ever



## dvsDave (Aug 14, 2009)

> If the workmanship in a tool chest is any indication of the maker's talent, then the craftsmanship of Master carpenter and stonemason H. O. Studley must have been awe-inspiring.



Tool Chest Made by Studley

I saw this and it was just jaw-droppingly beautiful. I just had to share.


----------



## Footer (Aug 14, 2009)

No Nintendo or coffee maker. 


Thats pretty awesome looking, much more time then I have to do!


----------



## Van (Aug 14, 2009)

I once saw that chest on the back cover of Fine Woodworking Magazine. It truly is a beautiful testament to days of yore. I think a piece of Art like this is a good reminder of what we can all aspire to do with our little projects. Perhaps the convenience of a plastic tool box or a stamped metal, made in China, 10 dollar Harbor Freight special, makes us forget the value of our work, our tools, and traditions. 


Notice the Masonic Emblem in the corner, sort of "housed" in the temple of the added molding details. Truly Beautiful, Thanks Dave for digging this up.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Aug 14, 2009)

That is a spectacular piece of work. I've always been intimidated by the kind of mind that can even start to design such a masterpiece to the obsessive compulsive tool owner. Too many tools in one box. It makes me jealous and just a little bit wary.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 14, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, same or similar tool chest was featured on an episode of _This Old House_ or _New Yankee Workshop_ with Norm Abram.

If a craftsman takes that much pride in his tools, he's obviously going to produce excellent work--an assumption that, hopefully, still holds true today (said as he begins to reorganize his work box).


----------



## ship (Aug 15, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> If I'm not mistaken, same or similar tool chest was featured on an episode of _This Old House_ or _New Yankee Workshop_ with Norm Abram.
> 
> If a craftsman takes that much pride in his tools, he's obviously going to produce excellent work--an assumption that, hopefully, still holds true today (said as he begins to reorganize his work box).



Years ago made a road box for my tools, had rigging ring on plates and all so as to fly if needed, worm drive fits on special holders as with the cordless saw etc. Bought some more gear while constructing it and ran out of room. Upper level to it worked out well but also eventually I ran out of space. Still though this road box could not only fly and or had handles and substantial hardware, roll thru any door but also had casters on it's back so as to once un-loaded, flip back and roll into the rear of my 86' Chevy Blazer. 

One time I forgot to add the milk crates between it and the rear of the blazer and I drove off thus sending the bottom casters thru the back window. Final day at work and luckily I had not turned in the keys yet in being able to expertly fabricate a rear window out of plywood late that night before I finally did leave. That same case at a later job on the last day after I added power to it and didn't completely unload it that I flipped it onto the tail gate and caught my thumb on the electrical box. Still have that scar... big 'V' shape I should have gotten stiched up but could not afford.

Overall concept of my past road box was making it to fit my tools, problem was I kept buying more and as opposed to the piano tuner that only needs specific tools, back than I was doing rigging, carpentry and lighting and constanty buying more toys. Still am constantly buying more tools to fit into the at this point Craftsman 6' high tool box with side kick and the drawers get clogged and don't open easily or get stuck by way of overloading.

Many tool boxes in the past and always grew out of them soon after I bought them.


Less thinking that the status of a great technition is the quality of his or her storage for them as it constantly grows, more the skill of their work, the toys they have important to the need and the ability to fit what they have. This or the ability to limit themselves and still do quality work.

Still got my origional road box, took it home. It for the most part houses most of my tools though I did expand outward from it quite abit in needing other places to store stuff. This given I have two or for much three sets of all above type tools both for home, occasional shows or work. As soon as I can afford to replace it and I have time, I'll be giving away my road box and making or buying cabinets that take up less overall space.

Art of storing easy + quality workmenship of course great stuff but on the other hand art of fitting it all in is also something that normally limits what one can either further buy or have space for. Hated my first vinyl sleeve tool carrier much less the eariler tool boxes. Still have a few of them about for storing stuff like turnbuckles and shives and or empty to carry misc. gear when I need to travel tools amongst many empty boxes as catagorized for what is in it but not sorted. No, unless doing X-Mass lights I don't need to travel with my X-Mass light lamp tester, on the other hand it amongst lots of other stuff takes up space and as constantly bought stuff one can never make a road case properly suited to the amount of toys one might purchase over a career. This especially if one does not stay focused on only one field of it. That plus the spare parts needs... in spare parts how does one limit oneself especially given the ever changing nature of lighting or brands of it requiring more and more parts? 

Piano tuner... modest tool needs, from needing gripples, replacement grapple parts or Gliders in stock of all sizes of type... amongst other parts, it takes up square footage and once the next new item comes out... given the gripple in many ways replaces the need for the wire rope clip, does one remove them from what parts are in stock and replace them with the gripple or have to find new space for such a thing? Where does one hang the reliece wire for them so its easy to find given a designed box? 

On the other hand I do love making road boxes and cases. Big for me lately is cable repair kits with complete solder stations installed in the box. All a question of balance of what or how many of any plug to provide with the kit in addition to how much of stuff from syrringes filled with white lithium grease to liquid electrical tape. What's going to get used and or what to provide without a kit that weighs like 75# once full. Tool cases... constant thing for me under construction and development, wish it could be so simple so as for my case to be function and form mating as opposed to form following function.


----------

